# All tastes bland



## Daniel (29/10/16)

Maybe it's just me but I've tried a few local juices and somehow after a while they all taste the same yes ok some have more punch than others. I can't describe it but there is the same blandness to all of them like vaping a metallic taste.... 

Please this is not a dig at any juice makers maybe my palate is fucked but after a while everything tastes the same.....


----------



## VapeSnow (29/10/16)

Daniel said:


> Maybe it's just me but I've tried a few local juices and somehow after a while they all taste the same yes ok some have more punch than others. I can't describe it but there is the same blandness to all of them like vaping a metallic taste....
> 
> Please this is not a dig at any juice makers maybe my palate is fucked but after a while everything tastes the same.....



Jip it happens thats why i flush out my system with strong Menthol fruity juice once a week


----------



## Daniel (29/10/16)

Ah ok but I hoped to experience more flavour from the various juices not the same. I don't have the time to mangle different flavors. Menthol it is....


----------



## Andre (29/10/16)

Daniel said:


> Ah ok but I hoped to experience more flavour from the various juices not the same. I don't have the time to mangle different flavors. Menthol it is....


Remember your taste buds are still recovering after your latest stinkie stint!


----------



## VapeSnow (29/10/16)

Andre said:


> Remember your taste buds are still recovering after your latest stinkie stint!



Yeah thats true. It will take some time to recover before you experience all that notes again but i think a nice simple fruity menthol mix will do you wonders.


----------



## Daniel (29/10/16)

True @Andre I'm hoping to go into DIY and smooth out the taste buds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (29/10/16)

Must say the 3mg is kicking my ass on the SM25 so think I need to down the Nic


----------



## Daniel (29/10/16)

Andre said:


> Remember your taste buds are still recovering after your latest stinkie stint!


Very well deduced Sir I'm flip flopping between the stinkies been off them for two weeks hopefully the taste buds are coming alive!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (30/10/16)

Think about going to a 5 start restaurant for a 12 course meals palate cleansers. All it takes is one palate liquid that you like to shock your mouth buds into waking up, and/or to prepare them when you change between strong flavored liquids. Cool/ice cold liquids work very well for this yet can be very enjoyable if flavored with something you like. I hate the menthol flavor, so use other additives to make my own ice cold palate cleansers (and cool/ice cold ADV's).


----------



## KZOR (30/10/16)

If a menthol vape does not help then try what I do. 
Take a teaspoon of concentrated lemon juice (plastic green bottles). Swirl it around in your mouth to cover tongue area and swallow. Then drink a glass of water.


----------



## Daniel (30/10/16)

KZOR said:


> If a menthol vape does not help then try what I do.
> Take a teaspoon of concentrated lemon juice (plastic green bottles). Swirl it around in your mouth to cover tongue area and swallow. Then drink a glass of water.


Yowser think I'd die lol. But worth a try I'll take pictures of my face for giggles.


----------



## Daniel (30/10/16)

Spydro said:


> Think about going to a 5 start restaurant for a 12 course meals palate cleansers. All it takes is one palate liquid that you like to shock your mouth buds into waking up, and/or to prepare them when you change between strong flavored liquids. Cool/ice cold liquids work very well for this yet can be very enjoyable if flavored with something you like. I hate the menthol flavor, so use other additives to make my own ice cold palate cleansers (and cool/ice cold ADV's).


Thx Sir think I'll give it a try also not a big menthol fan but will try mix it with some other flavors time to start this DIY journey as the commercial local juice option is beginning to sound expensive especially if I'm going to try a few flavors to get the right AdV


----------

